# Advice on the whole shebang



## Dano829 (Dec 3, 2013)

I am just getting back into fish and tanks after a few years hiatus, and my first in cichlids. After buying a 36 gallong bowfront aquarium set-up from Petsmart 30"L x 15"W x 21"H, I found the stand matching it to be questionable quality. Now I have my homemade stand, also of questionable quality, but I don't have to be woke up in the middle of the night from the sound of breaking glass and water splashing because of weak particle board just giving up the ghost. So it has come time for me to put up or shut up. I am going fresh water because my lack of time and paitence for saltwater. I am wanting bright colors. I bought a bag of play sand. After cleaining it fairly thorough, it didn't give me a warm fuzzy in my belly. From all that I've read, the pool filter sand is a good sea bottom. Just would like to verify that theory with folks who know what they're talking about. I am also wanting to use live plants, and honestly the more the merrier. Java moss, java ferns, and a short broad leaf, maybe anubias, to fill the tank. I haven't bought rocks or anything. I am thinking maybe a moderate piece of driftwood in the center to leave the bow somewhat unobstructed and stack the sides vertically with dark/earth tone colored stones. Not wanting the Texas holy rock, but solid pieces to stack around for caves and hiding places. I have it pictured in my head, so I have that direction covered. Now I just need to know what is the best fish(es) for my set up. Does the 1" per gallon rule still apply? What is a good species for my dimensions. I would like to put as many as space will allow. With Christmas around the corner, I plan on getting fish for presents. I just hope the family knows they won't be going under the tree. To sum it all up, what's the best fish for a 36 gallow bowfront? Will live plants be destroyed by nibbling fish? The plants will be focused on and around the rocks. Is driftwood good, bad, or ugly? I am wanting to get colorful with the as many larger fish I could. Don't want one real big fish, but also don't want 10,000 smalls ones. If I could pack 30 3-5"ers, I would. I just don't need an underwater gang scene full of scaled Bloods and Crips. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Your tanks footprint isn't exactly ideal. Although it's 36 gallons, it's actual footprint is closer to a 20gal "long". Not a major issue, you just need to be mindful of this and stock accordingly.

I'd suggest first picking which region of cichlids you'd like and then go from there. So.. African, South American, or Central American. Take a look at the "cookie cutter" stocking suggestions in the library here as they can be a good starting point and give you an idea of how many fish you can expect to have. I'd look at the 20gal and 29gal stocking suggestions as those two match your tanks footprint the closet.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/quick_reference_list.php

By the way.. the inch per gallon rule is one of the most ridiculous "rules" in the fish keeping hobby. Would you put a 2ft fish in your tank? No.

Also, you said you were planning on getting fish for xmas. This may be a poor choice as if you do not have your tank up and cycling yet, it will most likely not be cycled by xmas as it takes several weeks.


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

If you want plants, don't go with mbuna, they eat 'em.  South American cichlids would give you a lot of choices that are plant-compatible, IIRC.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think 30 3" fish will fit. You may want to reset expectations. I also agree your tank will not be cycled by Crhistmas...maybe a gift certificate for later in 2014.

You should choose whether plants are most important or fish.

I could see a dozen saulosi in this tank but no plants. Or a planted tank with a pair of rams. Choices like that.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

Pool filter sand is fine. I had it in my old 55 and currently have it in my 90.


----------



## Dano829 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok. This is what I was needing. Thanks DJ. The saulosi will be ideal. Since they eat plants, how have the fake ones fared thru the years. I know back in the day, they were obviously fake. Any good recommendations as to realistic kinds? hoping to get this up cycling by the weekend. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

If you want to give real plants a try, here's what I'm currently doing in my saulosi tank - I offered them a sacrificial bunch of _Hygrophila difformis_ stems (tasty and easy to eat! :drooling: ) and planted a TON of vallisneria a week later. So far the vals are not getting destroyed except by accident due to digging in the sand, but I'm going to need to refresh the sacrificial bouquet soon via trimmings from another tank. Previously, these guys have devoured anubias and java fern, and if vals are in there by themselves, the fish will rip at them but not eat the bits that break off and float around. Any floating diff bits get devoured very quickly, so it seems to be working (so far). Too soon to know if the vals have really settled in as it's only been a little over a week since I got them, but the last time I tried just a couple of sickly LFS vals they got mauled to nothing by the third day. :roll:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If considering mbuna (rockfish) I'd skip the driftwood and stack up the rocks as high as you can. You want to end up with 1-3 males and the rest females so buy like 22 unsexed juveniles and have a plan to rehome extra males.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Find a friend with a tank who can give you a handful of gravel or some media from his filter, put it in a media bag and add to the tank it will help speed up the cycle.


----------

